# Looking for Grande Ronde High water/campsite data



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking to hear from folks who have been on the Gande Ronde at 15,000 CFS and above. 
Would like to get an idea for what the campsites look like at this level? Ability to pull off the river at said camps?


Thanks for your help folks. Hope everyone has a great season.


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*I think we did 10k last year*

and the water was moving fast past campsites. I could see 15k being a problem for every single site we caught and used. 






crossfox21 said:


> Looking to hear from folks who have been on the Gande Ronde at 15,000 CFS and above.
> Would like to get an idea for what the campsites look like at this level? Ability to pull off the river at said camps?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help folks. Hope everyone has a great season.


----------



## schroderfish (Jun 30, 2017)

I've done 12,000, there were still plenty of accessible camp sites.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I've done minam to wildcat easily in 1 day at 13,000. There are many high bench camps that are always available, but the river will be hauling ass and camp pull outs will be fast water for the most part, but doable.


----------



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

Parroting everyone else here. Most all the camps will still be available, but almost all will take a real effort to catch. You could easily do it as a day trip, but an overnight works too. 

Biggest i've done is 12,000 CFS and it was a complete shit show out there. Multiple tourist rental boats flipping in the Minam Roller, full grown trees in the water, river speeds faster than one could sprint.


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

Camp sites are a moot point right now- it's at 28.5K; hard pressed to pull in anywhere, but it's okay because you could do the whole trip in a few hours.


----------



## nlv5 (Dec 29, 2015)

One big concern is debris in the water. We switched a trip to the John Day two years ago, when we saw entire trees being swept down past the launch site. We had the grandkids along, and did not feel it was a safe situation for them....


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

Is anyone willing to hazard a guess on flow projections for the Minam to Troy (or maybe Mud Creek) section? I'd like to do a family trip this summer. The last of the kids will be out of school June 13. My wife typically starts setting up her classroom in early August, for a mid-August start to the next school year. I figure I have about a six week window between mid-June and the end of July. Any recommendations?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

any time would be fine.


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Gspkoa (Jul 14, 2015)

We launched on the 14th at roughly 17k. There is a log at rondowa from the left bridge pylon to the left bank and from the right bridge pylon to the right bank. The middle was clear at that time. We left minam about 1030 and got to mud creek at 5 with multiple stops and a lunch break. Camps were accessible and just like when the water is lower there aren’t very many eddies.


----------

